# Help I don't know if my case can fit a optical disc drive



## david li (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm building a pc for the first time and I brought the master 5 black and white Mid tower case on amazon but I don't see a slot for a optical disc drive. Isn't the optical disc drive supposed to be in front? Or is this case not  compatible with a optical disc drive.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2017)

Uhmm... I always check such things before buying.....


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 19, 2017)

If your talking about the MasterCase 5, there are two slots in the top in the front?

What is the exact brand and model of your case?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2017)

If you mean the Coolermaster MasterBox 5, it doesn't have bays for an optical drive.


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 19, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> If you mean the Coolermaster MasterBox 5, it doesn't have bays for an optical drive.



That's probably what he got.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 19, 2017)

Technically, the room is there, and specs on the Masterbox show you can buy the parts for 5.25" bays as part of their "maker movement" designs. Although, depending on the case in hand, you will have to buy the bay brackets as well as a front bezel.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> Technically, the room is there, and specs on the Masterbox show you can buy the parts for 5.25" bays as part of their "maker movement" designs. Although, depending on the case in hand, you will have to buy the bay brackets as well as a front bezel.



Yeah he'll need a new front as well with openings for a optical drive.... Don't know if that's available for this case though..


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 19, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah he'll need a new front as well with openings for a optical drive.... Don't know if that's available for this case though..



Specs seem to allude to the fact that it is. Also the entire series have similar bezels, so the option is likely there.

Edit: Found it.... http://www.cmstore-usa.com/masterbox-5-5-25-drive-bay-panel-upgrade-kit/  Out of Stock currently, but the creature does exist.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> Specs seem to allude to the fact that it is. Also the entire series have similar bezels, so the option is likely there.
> 
> Edit: Found it.... http://www.cmstore-usa.com/masterbox-5-5-25-drive-bay-panel-upgrade-kit/  Out of Stock currently, but the creature does exist.



Nice find!


----------



## david li (Jun 19, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> Specs seem to allude to the fact that it is. Also the entire series have similar bezels, so the option is likely there.
> 
> Edit: Found it.... http://www.cmstore-usa.com/masterbox-5-5-25-drive-bay-panel-upgrade-kit/  Out of Stock currently, but the creature does exist.


                            Since I need a optical disc drive to install my operating system which is window 10, would it be fine if I use a DVD/CD reader instead.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 19, 2017)

david li said:


> Since I need a optical disc drive to install my operating system which is window 10, would it be fine if I use a DVD/CD reader instead.



Yes if it can be booted from


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yes if it can be booted from



How about downloading Windows 10 on USB stick?
Assuming he has a disc with a key on it, maybe there isn't an optical drive needed?
If it's only for the Windows installation that is.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 19, 2017)

you can always buy an external USB DVD/CD drive, prob solved


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> you can always buy an external USB DVD/CD drive, prob solved




I got one of these. Only used it like once in the last 5 years


----------



## JATownes (Jun 19, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I got one of these. Only used it like once in the last 5 years


Me too.  Quite literally just collects dust, but on the rare occasion I need one, it is super handy.  I think you can snag one for about $20 nowadays.  

JAT


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 19, 2017)

JATownes said:


> Me too.  Quite literally just collects dust, but on the rare occasion I need one, it is super handy.  I think you can snag one for about $20 nowadays.
> 
> JAT


 There's several PC "must haves" that I keep ,regardless of how old or outdated they become. SD card readers luckily those are built into my monitor, DVD/CD drives, PS/2 mouse and keyboard.  Although these three things are extremely outdated and you never regularly need them, when you do need them if you don't have them you're going to have to order them ....for example a PS2 keyboard is priceless when you can't get USB to work on your PC ,


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 19, 2017)

or hook the DVD/CD drive up outside the box load the OS then remove then CD boom done.


----------

